# Science Answers Age Old Why Are Women Attracted to Bad Boys



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/ ... elled.html



> The secrets of what makes James Bond so irresistible to women have been unravelled by scientists.
> Men like James Bond have more success with women
> SONY
> Men like James Bond have more success with women
> ...


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i think it comes down to how far you believe or think you understand someone. A girl or guy who’s a “bad boy/girl” usually does things that are unpredictable and so that attraction to not being able to understand this persons motions is I think what keeps people “interested”…

I think it might also be a lack of self esteem (Why isn't this person interested in me or not giving me what i want, so keep chasing), once you feel like you understand someone or you’ve WON THEM over you get bored and you want to move on to someone you feel you haven’t conquered

also a social hierarchy i think of people you might think are better or worse ...not sure here but really went mad for a bit over a girl, put her up on that pedestal, originally when we first met she was quiet shy with me but once i think she got to see i was agreeing with what she said and didn't really present her with that challenge of being hard to understand she became uninterested in me, even saying that she got bored and it made me feel pretty bleh and yet i'd ignore this other girl who i wasn't aware of that was interested in me because i felt i understood her or whatever, i'm not sure....

look at the people who feel we have conquered, sometimes members of our family, close friends or whatever there isn't that chase feeling i notice as there is with that person i feel i can't have 

oh the games we play


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

From the article, it sounds like their definition of "bad" is people who engage risk taking behavior. Of course, somebody who takes lots of risks is going to have more sexual partners just by the law of averages.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I like bad girls if that counts for anything


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

> According to a new study, men who are narcissistic, thrill-seeking liars and all round "bad boys" tend to have the greatest success finding more sexual partners.


Gee, really?! Who woulda thunk it?



> Scientists believe that the root of their good fortune is simply that they try it on with more women, therefore by the law of averages are likely to ensnare more.


I think Albert Ellis may have had something to say about that. Sheer numbers alone aren't going to do it for you. (If you don't know who he is, go to http://www.rebtnetwork.org/ask/may06.html and scroll down to "Fear of Approaching Women")


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

They may prefer them initially for sex, but that's not what they're looking for in a long-term mate! At least in theory... (which doesn't make for a very interesting news article). There are short-term and long-term mating strategies for both males _and_ females.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Short-term guy=fun, exciting, sexy

Long-term guy=kind, steady, predictable


Given the choice, whether we want a long term relationship or not, I don't think many men want to be perceived as someone's long-term strategy. We don't stand in front of the mirror and say to ourselves,

"You are one steady, predictable looking guy" :no


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Atticus said:


> ... I don't think many men want to be perceived as someone's long-term strategy.


I fall outside the norm, then. Dating is too stressful; I'm happy being one woman's long-term strategy.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Perhaps 'bad boys' project a particular sort of image that signify traits such as virility and strength etc, therefore good genetic stock? Maybe the advantages that come with healthy genes, which all the 'bad boy' traits appear to signify, signal to the female that mating with this particular type of male is a risk worth taking, in order to increase the odds of genetically healthy offspring. 
But from the males perspective, it doesn't pay to hang around and bring up maybe one or two children for an extended period of their life. Far better for a male to sleep with as many females as possible in order to have the best chance of siring the maximum amount of offspring. 
It sounds harsh, but thankfully we are not all slaves to our selfish genes.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Did anyone besides Mr Frostman actually read the article before commenting???? 
I think the key points are: 


> Scientists believe that the root of their good fortune is simply that they try it on with more women, therefore by the law of averages are likely to ensnare more.
> ....
> Researchers at New Mexico State University tested 200 university students for three characteristics which when taken together have been dubbed the "dark triad" by psychologists.
> These are a tendency to lie and manipulate others, the selfishness associated with narcissism and impulsive behaviour that gives little thought to consequence.


It's *not* that women are attracted to bad boys, its that lying, selfish bad boys who only think of short term gain seek out more partners.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

jane said:


> Did anyone besides Mr Frostman actually read the article before commenting????


Yes, and I think this "scientific study" is out to lunch. Did you read the webpage I linked?

The guy asked out 100 women and got 100 rejections. It takes MORE than sheer numbers. It's in what you say and how you present yourself.

I think this is more accurate as to why "bad boys" have better luck:



refined_rascal said:


> Perhaps 'bad boys' project a particular sort of image that signify traits such as virility and strength etc, therefore good genetic stock? Maybe the advantages that come with healthy genes, which all the 'bad boy' traits appear to signify, signal to the female that mating with this particular type of male is a risk worth taking, in order to increase the odds of genetically healthy offspring.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Someone should tell him that James Bond is not a real person. :con It never occured to me that James Bond was a bad boy. :stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

As david deangelo put it from the seduction community "attraction is not a choice"
could be accurate but david deangelos theory I dont agree.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Just Lurking said:


> > According to a new study, men who are narcissistic, thrill-seeking liars and all round "bad boys" tend to have the greatest success finding more sexual partners.
> 
> 
> Gee, really?! Who woulda thunk it?


Heh. Well colour me ****ing shocked. Earth shattering news.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> I think Albert Ellis may have had something to say about that. Sheer numbers alone aren't going to do it for you. (If you don't know who he is, go to http://www.rebtnetwork.org/ask/may06.html and scroll down to "Fear of Approaching Women")


Great stuff. The secret is to not be needy; approaching a woman apparently isn't a life or death situation. Your heart will only be torn out and crushed _metaphorically_ (and Dr. Ellis's point was to get past that feeling, because that's a terrible attitude). There are worse things than not getting a date. Such as the whole balls/stiletto thing.

I think we should give women more credit anyway-it's the confidence that's attractive, not the narcissism (because other than their confidence and experienced air, most bad dudes have the mindset of a teenager. It's all "me, me, me" with them). If some guy sleeps with a different woman every night, naturally he's going to appear confident. Thus he is more attractive than a guy who waits months to ask someone out and obsesses over rejection. Guys, we hear this stuff again and again, but we still don't believe it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I think Dr. robert glover on his book "no more mr nice guy" emphasizes on not necessarily being nice or a jerk but integrated. meaning accepting all flaws, limitations, weaknesses, strengths, bright side , and dark side. As one "don juan" made a famous quote"A male is not afraid of his testosterone," sosuave.com anyways, Im considered a nice guy but in reality im not and not a jerk either.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...This is interesting...

Speaking as a woman: I used to go after bad boys when i was younger. I also used to go after 'good guys' ...only, to tell you the truth: they'd get blurred with all the brightness that 'bad boys' tended to radiate.

I actually figure that it's more or less the same reason as why men tend to go after women who look good. 

...It's based on a really simple reason: whatever seems 'good' or 'appealing' more obviously. Which is also why, when you are young, you tend to go for these traits more ...until you learn about yourself and develop as sense of what suits you, you do go for the more immediately attractive option.

Still, I am an unusual one, since whilst I 'went' for these kinds of guys in my early twenties ...I never actually bothered with them. Something about their manner -their dominance and their flippant attitude towards women and a woman's sexuality, just put me off. 

In fact, I'd have some strange 'Basic Instinct' type dreams because I'd always flip out whenever they'd actually try to make a move.

Interestingly enough, for some years there I was actually obsessed with Mick Jagger and the Rolling Stones. ...sort of like I was in competition with these types of guys. I kind of was. And I sort of figured my self to be like a female version of them, to an extent. And I'd try to "play them back"... that was when I was going through a phase of self discovery. (I actually took a slight amount of joy, even, for a time their, in 'rolling them' before they could 'roll' me... I was a bit silly back then! :eyes :lol )


----------



## Fight2live (Jun 22, 2008)

For me I just had to start treating women like I did my guy friends and they started to responded. Instead of putting them on a pedestal and being ohhh sooo concerned with every little feeling they might be having or desire they might want fullfilled. I gave up it didnt work. I was always the puppy eyed friend untill I just started telling them how I felt.. If they said something I didnt like I would tell them to Shut up!!! and at the same time I would flirt and tell them how wonderfull they looked that day. but at times I just told them how it was, right or wrong and I think it gives them the impression that they are with a man that knows his way in life and what he wants, and therby makes them feel safe.. Please dont get me wrong bieng abusive verbaly is not going to get you dates but a little, strength of character can go along way... Yes Im ready for some of the ladies out there to tell me I a neanderthal , but hey when I tryed to be a saint it just wasnt happening for me...You have to be yourself good and bad ,its what makes us Human and gives the spice to life.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

> Scientists believe that the root of their good fortune is simply that they try it on with more women, therefore by the law of averages are likely to ensnare more.












In other news, a new disturbing research suggests that scientific research is becoming increasingly redundant.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

Fight2live said:


> For me I just had to start treating women like I did my guy friends and they started to responded. Instead of putting them on a pedestal and being ohhh sooo concerned with every little feeling they might be having or desire they might want fullfilled. I gave up it didnt work. I was always the puppy eyed friend untill I just started telling them how I felt.. If they said something I didnt like I would tell them to Shut up!!! and at the same time I would flirt and tell them how wonderfull they looked that day. but at times I just told them how it was, right or wrong and I think it gives them the impression that they are with a man that knows his way in life and what he wants, and therby makes them feel safe.


True. The times I have failed with women have been me not being comfortable in being who I was. Putting on a front doesn't work because I think they can sense something is wrong. Being comfortable and saying whatever you feel is magnetic to most people.


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know, maybe girls like being controlled?

All my life I assumed to treat them as an equal, instead of putting a leash on them. Apparently not, I guess they really do want to be lead, most at least. I'm very disappointed by my age group, I can't wait until i'm older so I can be around people in their upper 20's who are more reasonable about things. Until then i'm stuck with these types.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> *Science Answers Age Old Why Are Women Attracted to Bad Boys *


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ick i hate that type


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

the bad boy


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Next week's headline:

Science Answers Age Why Are Old Women Attracted to Boys


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

benyamin said:


> the bad boy


lol-- that's not a 'bad boy'; just a stereotypically looking jock douchebag tormenting a stereotypical looking nerd. XD


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Lyric Suite said:


> In other news, a new disturbing research suggests that scientific research is becoming increasingly redundant.


LOL, I was wondering what happened to this guy. Now I know thanks to the person who brought up this old thread :lol.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Logan X said:


>


LOL, and a wtf .


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I always wonder about these "scientific experiments" when they question adolescents about how many people they have slept with.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Become a bad boy then


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

KittyGirl said:


> lol-- that's not a 'bad boy'; just a stereotypically looking jock douchebag tormenting a stereotypical looking nerd. XD


well hes doing something bad
and hes a boy
and that makes him a bad+boy=badboy

*I always wonder about these "scientific experiments" when they question adolescents about how many people they have slept with.*

yeah every nerd can say he screwed over nine thousand *****es


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Bad Boys stick together never
Sad boys Do do do whoo good
guys they make rules for fools
so get wise lol (only kidding)

By the way Bob Saget isn't Bad he's dirty lol,. ha ha from Full house to full blown potty mouth wow it doesn't come any dirty then him. As far as bad boys go I don't have time to get into all of it, but those are the guys that have always made me feel worthless (until Kate) I never thought I'd ever compare, I was the stereotypical nice guy and I have always just been the friend, the one women complain to about their arrogant boyfriend who mistreats them or who talks down to them and argh it's so frustrating. Lucky I have someone who appreciates my good qualities and doesn't expect me to live up to some hunky bad *** image.


I really do wish I'd understood this issue better. I can't really get into now.


----------

